# Bottomless Pit Complete



## Glyphen2010

All it's missing is maybe 2 one inch yellow LED button lights on each side of the Bio-Hazard logo and it would be perfect for us.





































More shots in my photobucket: Pitt HD 9-12-2010 pictures by phasictus - Photobucket


----------



## Glyphen2010

We're gonna cover the bottom with camouflage netting as well


----------



## tot13

LOL, this is awesome. You did a great job with this- very authentic looking.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Eeeekim

That thing is great! Love all the drips and sluggy stuff on it. the ladder is a great idea.
Me thinks the zombies have already gotten inside though.


----------



## Spooky1

That may be the best bottomless pit I've seen yet. Great job.


----------



## Glyphen2010

The sludge is a made by hitting the top of the tube with black spray paint and then quickly applying polyurethane stain to the wet spray paint area. Looks chunky and gooey gross.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tater1970

Looks AWSOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreakinFreak

That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

This looks great! How/where will u set it up. Do you have a walkthrough? Great job.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Rockin'!


----------



## spidermonkey

Sweet...looks great.


----------



## NickG

that looks awesome!


----------



## Glyphen2010

FRIGHTGUY said:


> This looks great! How/where will u set it up. Do you have a walkthrough? Great job.


Well the idea was to make a Vietnam era Army Soldier in the process of turning into a zombie who will be motioning people to safety in the pit. We got the whole outfit down to the M-16, grenades, and helmet. We have a small yard so we were just gonna make a little diarama in a corner with camo netting and other military stuff like ammo boxes.

We couldn't actually make anything else this year due to my Co-Haunter's wife surprising him with a divorce over our Halloween hobby. (True Story) He's okay with it though and the plan is we are going to be bigger and better then ever next year! Gonna make like 4 Zombies over the winter months in his heated garage/work shop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The details on this piece are truly impressive.


----------



## fick209

Fantastic bottomless pit, excellent job!


----------



## debbie5

This is so persnickety in the details and perfect!!


----------



## goneferal

That is fantastic. It kinda reminds me of LOST. Maybe you can add a Dharma logo to it.


----------



## hpropman

that is the best pit I have ever seen it is all in the details. I love the urban decay steam punk feel to it.


----------



## sparky

WOW.......that is the best bottomless pit i've seen. That is an awesome job Glyphen!!!!!


----------



## BrainSkillet

Wow! This is really cool. I love the first pic.


----------



## beelce

Love this effect!!! and this one really rocks.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Best bottomless pit ever! This is quality inside and out!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Great Prop Great concept.

How did you make the mirrors? I saw your picts but I am looking for a little more explanation.


----------



## Glyphen2010

The Mirrors are simply sheets of Plexiglas that was covered in mirrored window tinting for homes. Gila is the brand of the tint. Its made for glass and there were warnings about it not stretching or adhering right in temperature fluctuating situations on anything but glass. We figured the warning was more for daily window use not props so we went with it! Worked pretty well. The bottom plexi we kept square, the top one we cut in a circle, the diameter of the tube. It was VERY difficult to cut. We used a dremel and went through a bunch of bits and a couple sheets of Plexi due to it breaking and cracking. After we cut the circle mirror and attached the tint, we placed window car door trim around the outside edge to keep the tint from pealing off the Plexi. Then heated the trim with a hairdryer to get the glue inside to stick firm.


----------



## Glyphen2010

To adhere the tint to the plexi you have to do it like car window tinting. You mix up a solution of Johnson's "no more tears" baby shampoo and water (say less then a spoonful of Johnson's to a squeegee bottle of water) and sprits the solution on the Plexiglas then you place the tint on the plexi (after pealing the clear factory film off both the tint and the Plexiglas). Squeegee the excess solution out from between the two. Let it dry and yer good!


----------



## punkin

WOW! I LOVE this!! Best one I've seen yet!


----------



## Glyphen2010

Our pit was featured on Hauntcast #25! Thanks Chris Baker, Johnny Thunder and crew!


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls

Excellent job. It looks very realistic!


----------



## Joiseygal

Very cool!


----------



## nurseratchet

Cool ooooze effect! Do you have a walk thru????


----------



## Glyphen2010

nurseratchet said:


> Cool ooooze effect! Do you have a walk thru????


Do you mean a walk through Haunt or a walk through on making the prop?

We had just small yard haunt this year due to having to move to my house rather then the house we usually do it at.

I do have a "How to" for the Hauntcast this month if you'd like me to email it to you?! I have it in adobe and word.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

AWESOME!!!!! love it!!!!

would love a how- to, too!!


----------



## Glyphen2010

Nope, can't have it Creepy. You have to fly me there to show you instead!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Glyphen2010 said:


> Nope, can't have it Creepy. You have to fly me there to show you instead!


okay!!!!  btw- It was 19 degrees here yesterday morning, while it was 35 where you're at!!!! LOL Maybe I should fly to your house, where it's warmer!!

Now, back to business- I want a HOW- TO!!!! and, thank you, in advance!! This is on my must- do list !


----------



## Glyphen2010

Ok here goes: Take one tube, put a light in it, a ladder rung, glue two mirrors on each end, paint, accessorize...done...any questions?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

oh, okay! thanks alot! 'preciate it!!! LOL


----------



## outrageous

Glyphen2010 said:


> Ok here goes: Take one tube, put a light in it, a ladder rung, glue two mirrors on each end, paint, accessorize...done...any questions?


Glue two mirrors on each end? Exactly how is that done? What are the two ends?


----------



## outrageous

I'm not sure how to edit my post, but I looked at the picture and I think I figured it out. You put one mirror in there and then another smaller one on top with them touching on the same edge?


----------



## Glyphen2010

Sry for my miscommunication. One mirror is placed on each end of the tube facing each other. The top one must be a 2 way mirror which is reflective on the inside so you can see through it. When facing two mirrors at each other you will see an infinite reflection. Try taking a hand mirror into your bathroom and face it towards your bathroom mirror and you'll get the effect.


----------

